
Coronavirus: Prime Minister Boris Johnson tests positive - notlukesky
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-52060791
======
dean177
“I’m shaking hands continuously. I was at a hospital the other night where I
think there were actually a few coronavirus patients and I shook hands with
everybody, you’ll be pleased to know. I continue to shake hands.“

Guess who said that a couple of weeks ago.

~~~
MulliMulli
Guess that is what they call a super spreader.

------
philbarr
Possibly completely unrelated: PM chief advisor Dominic Cummings seen running
out of Downing Street in the last hour

[https://twitter.com/AllieHBNews/status/1243520576007872513](https://twitter.com/AllieHBNews/status/1243520576007872513)

------
beaunative
'We are going to lose loved ones'

------
s0l1dsnak3123
He claimed to be going to see his mother on Mothers' day (5 days ago in the
UK). He may well have killed his own mother out of sheer self-righteousness
and ego.

~~~
lucozade
Do you have reason to believe his mother is dead?

Do you have reason to believe that he didn't just mean "seeing his mother"
literally?

I saw my mother on Mothers' Day. I stayed 200+ miles away from her while doing
so. Facetime is a wonderful thing.

I'd be tempted to ascribe the self-righteousness moniker differently.

